# New here IBS-C



## blueeyedblonde95 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi there my name is Emily and I am pretty sure I have had IBS since I was a baby.

I have always been concerned that it is simply my diet, because I have trouble liking healthy food and don't eat well like I should. I now think otherwise because my mom told me even when I was a few months old I would get so constipated and just cry. Pretty much all my life I have had constipation, I would go through periods of being regular in school when I was more anxious. I also used to get a lot of diarrhea due to panic attacks when I was younger. I'm so used to being doubled over with gas pains that it rarely phases me anymore, I remember always going home from school when I was little. I heard a person with a normal digestive system farts under 10 times a day, are you kidding me? there have been days where I have probably gone over 60. Some times when I am really full of gas I can make myself look 5 months pregnant (If I stick my stomach out) I would say if im not sticking my stomach out it can get big enough to where I look about 4 months pregnant and I normally have a flat stomach. Of course if I could just poop like a normal person I wouldn't have these gas and bloating issues. I had an interesting insident happen to me not too long ago, recently I began running at least once a week. I was running about 2 hours after dinner, got home and I had explosive diarrhea for about 2 hours. I have lived with this issue my whole life so I can function perfectly fine with it, its just embarrassing when I have horrible gas and trying to hide it. I have never been officially diagnosed but its so damn obvious that I have it. If I had a better diet I know I would be better off, but I struggle so much liking veggies and fruits. I feel the only way I could really get a good amount in me is making smoothies.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

If you haven't yet, see a nutritionist. I worked with one over a very long period of time to clean up my diet and it's worked wonders for me.


----------

